# How do you multi quote



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Mar 2, 2010)

Please tell me.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 2, 2010)

You see the little button to the right of the quote button, with the quotation marks and the plus sign? 

Each post that you want to multi-quote, click that button, and it'll turn orange. 

Once you selected all the posts you want to MQ, hit 'Post Reply' at the bottom 
*OR*
Select all the posts you want to MQ except the last one, and hit 'Quote' on the last post. 

Either way, a reply screen will come up with all the posts you selected for quoting.


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Mar 2, 2010)

test..Thanks JustKiya!

poo! didn't work!


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Mar 2, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> You see the little button to the right of the quote button, with the quotation marks and the plus sign?
> 
> Each post that you want to multi-quote, click that button, and it'll turn orange.
> 
> ...





Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> Please tell me.



ha got it thanks


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Mar 2, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> You see the little button to the right of the quote button, with the quotation marks and the plus sign?
> 
> Each post that you want to multi-quote, click that button, and it'll turn orange.
> 
> ...





mrsjohnson75 said:


> test..Thanks JustKiya!
> 
> poo! didn't work!



Hip hop hooray, ho, hey, ho!


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 2, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> You see the little button to the right of the quote button, with the quotation marks and the plus sign?
> 
> Each post that you want to multi-quote, click that button, and it'll turn orange.
> 
> ...


  Thanks, JustKiya!!!



mrsjohnson75 said:


> ha got it thanks


 this is just a test!!!



Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> Hip hop hooray, ho, hey, ho!


 
Hip, hop hooray, indeed!!!!  I'm so excited!!!  I've been trying to figure out how to multi-quote for the longest time.  Thanks again, JustKiya!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 2, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> You see the little button to the right of the quote button, with the quotation marks and the plus sign?
> 
> Each post that you want to multi-quote, click that button, and it'll turn orange.
> 
> ...


 


mrsjohnson75 said:


> test..Thanks JustKiya!
> 
> poo! didn't work!


 


mrsjohnson75 said:


> ha got it thanks


 


darlingdiva said:


> Thanks, JustKiya!!!
> 
> 
> this is just a test!!!
> ...


 

hope this works!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 2, 2010)

Amazing! I been on this board over a year and I just learned how to multiquote lol


----------



## SVT (Mar 2, 2010)

darlingdiva said:


> JustKiya said:
> 
> 
> > You see the little button to the right of the quote button, with the quotation marks and the plus sign?
> ...





Multi quotes are neat-o but can you nest quotes?

















 j/p!

There is no nested quote function. Wish we had one, though. erplexed
..........


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 3, 2010)

ppg0069 said:


> Amazing! I been on this board over a year and I just learned how to multiquote lol


Look how long i've been here and i just learned last year, lol.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 3, 2010)

SVT said:


> Multi quotes are neat-o but can you nest quotes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

I was bout to say - NO FAIR!!!!!  How mods gonna be able to nest quotes and we can't!?!?!  

You copied and pasted, didn'tcha?


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Mar 3, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> You see the little button to the right of the quote button, with the quotation marks and the plus sign?
> 
> Each post that you want to multi-quote, click that button, and it'll turn orange.
> 
> ...


 


mrsjohnson75 said:


> test..Thanks JustKiya!
> 
> poo! didn't work!


 


mrsjohnson75 said:


> ha got it thanks


 
Just testing


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Mar 3, 2010)

ppg0069 said:


> Amazing! I been on this board over a year and I just learned how to multiquote lol


 
LOL, me too. Yesterday I started a thread and included a pic for the first time too.


----------



## peachfuzzz (Mar 3, 2010)

ppg0069 said:


> Amazing! I been on this board over a year and I just learned how to multiquote lol


 


mrsjohnson75 said:


> test..Thanks JustKiya!
> 
> poo! didn't work!


 


wheezy807 said:


> Look how long i've been here and i just learned last year, lol.


 


ladylibra_30 said:


> LOL, me too. Yesterday I started a thread and included a pic for the first time too.


   It worked!! Thanks


----------

